# Failure Configuring Windows Update Loop!



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

I have Problem with my laptop Acer Aspire..

Recent update caused my laptop to have infinite loop... and now its still in the loop due to failed update... what am i suppose to do? Ive googled for solutions but the solutions provided asked me to go to the windows and make some changes... However in my case i cant even go inside the windows to do these changes... what are other solutions? please help


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

Have you tried hitting F8 when you boot windows and selecting last known good configuration?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As Dannpp2012 suggested, press *F8* at bootup. In the Advanced Boot menu, choose *Last Known good configuration *or *Safe Mode with Networking*, then go to Search and type *appwiz.cpl *and press enter. In *Programs and Features *you can uninstall the update.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey ok.. so i leave the computer for several hours... i dont know how long precisely and now its back to its normal condition (so glad phew~) ....However, its still on Win 8.. how can i upgrade it to 8.1? and is it free?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the Apps store on the Metro screen and if it should be available for a free download.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

hello

*SFC /SCANNOW*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Command prompt (Admin)* => Press *Yes* on the prompt
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *SFC /SCANNOW*
Please wait for this to Finish before continuing with rest of the steps.
 *Export CBS folder*


Right click on the







button
Click on *File Explorer*
Double-click on the *C: drive*, under the *Hard Disk Drives* category, and then scroll down to, and double click on the *Windows* folder.
Find and double click on the *Logs* folder.
Right-click on the *CBS *folder, and select *Copy*.
Go back to your *Desktop*, right-click on it, and select *Paste*. You should now see a copy of the CBS folder appear on your Desktop called *CBS*.
Right-click on this new folder, and navigate through *Send to*, and select *Compressed (zipped) folder*.
A new file, also called *CBS *(CBS.zip), but this time with a different icon, will be created.
Attach this to your next post please. 
 Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next please post please upload via Dropbox or ge.tt


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi i tried to update to win 8.1 from the store and this is what i got..


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Windows 8 Single Language cannot be updated to 8.1 for free.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Ahh okay thanks for highlighting this... So my coming laptop is Win8.1 EM... What does "EM" means? Can this windows version be updated further in the future?

And as for the current laptop... So the only way to make it to 8.1 is by buying the retail version and install into the laptop?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

spunk.funk said:


> Windows 8 Single Language cannot be updated to 8.1 for free.


Question, what is Windows 8 single language, and how does it differ from other iterations?  I've never heard of it...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Windows 8 *S*ingle *L*anguage is a System Builder license. Single Language is a special edition of the Core edition which only allows 1 language to be installed. Since it is not an OEM build or a Retail version, you cannot upgrade to Windows 8.1 for free from the store. You can purchase a Windows 8.1 DVD from Microsoft


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation, I knew you would know


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Good catch there


----------

